# ALDI Vitacat Pouches



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried these and does anyone have any input on their quality?

Merson has recently decided he will only eat his food if it is laced with Gourmet. Knowing that Aldi are a German company, and with most of our preferred foods being German, I'm kind of hoping that these pouches may be nutrionally better than the Gourmet ones. ETA: Can't find a list of ingrediants anywhere hence the question. 

Being a quarter of the price is also a bonus.

I'm going there after work so any feedback before 4.55pm would be really appreciated!!   

I know... so blimmin' demanding!!!! :lol:

.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I have no idea about the quality but when I first got Floss she was really fussy and being the only cat at the time I could afford to spoil her but so all your usual stuff at the supermarket, pets at home& just for pets was tried ...and she would only eat Aldi pouches and only the lamb and beef flavours at that.


Youre going for the rhubarb and custard spread really arent you? I've text my daughter to get some when she next passes


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I didn't see them in Aldi stores here, so I cannot give you any feedback.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Polski said:


> I have no idea about the quality but when I first got Floss she was really fussy and being the only cat at the time I could afford to spoil her but so all your usual stuff at the supermarket, pets at home& just for pets was tried ...and she would only eat Aldi pouches and only the lamb and beef flavours at that.
> 
> *Youre going for the rhubarb and custard spread really arent you?* I've text my daughter to get some when she next passes


Dammit woman - you've got me sussed!!! :lol: :lol:

Actually going to pick up some Turkey mince as they do minced thigh - running short on supplies at Moggy Towers and won't have any until Sunday so need a bit to tide us over. 

The jam is now an added extra..... 

.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Actually going to pick up some Turkey mince as they do minced thigh
> 
> .


oooooh, i'll add that to my list for my daughter, minced turkey breast is...meh but turkey thigh might be good, i find turkey thigh meat a cross between chicken and lamb in texture so should be good


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Polski said:


> oooooh, i'll add that to my list for my daughter, minced turkey breast is...meh but turkey thigh might be good, i find turkey thigh meat a cross between chicken and lamb in texture so should be good


As thigh is muscle meat it is better for the cats. Aldi also charge a decent price for it unlike the 'big' supermarkets who charge over twice the cost price!!!

I don't know what it tastes like as I've never tried it myself. 

.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't answer your question but it's the only commercial cat food that hasn't upset Clyde's stomach - he loves the tinned variety. 

Bonnie won't touch it, I've smushed it, added warm water but nope. She's still on HiLife Just Chopped Chick. Was going to give her a go on the pouches though, be interested to see what you think.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I tried it once with mine, some liked it some didnt, i didnt like the look of it though,and i thought the chunks were very big, the jelly and gravy didnt look appetising to me, but then i wasnt going to eat it, not much in the pouches if i remember rightly


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> I tried it once with mine, some liked it some didnt, i didnt like the look of it though,and i thought the chunks were very big, the jelly and gravy didnt look appetising to me, but then i wasnt going to eat it, not much in the pouches if i remember rightly


They're 100g so standard size and the jelly/meat ratio was fairly standard too. Vita cat do 2 ranges, the £1.95 range is better than the £1.75 range visually but Floss didn't seem too bothered the last time she had them (not so fussy now theres heavy competition!)


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry its late ive just got back from shopping an i bought lola some of them to try an she lovessss it shes ate most of the bit i give her xx


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Poppy seems to like Vitacat pouches, and she's a very fussy eater.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Polski said:


> oooooh, i'll add that to my list for my daughter, minced turkey breast is...meh but turkey thigh might be good, i find turkey thigh meat a cross between chicken and lamb in texture so should be good


Aldi no longer stating their turkey mince is thigh - it's been a while since I got some so it looks like they have changed it. Well, the packaging anyway so it could be any part of the turkey.

Also picked up a couple of boxes of pouches - Senior ordinary as there was no fish in those and a box of gravy Premier Collection. Opened a Senior pouch - Turkey flavour: gravy quite runny, reconstructed chunks, didn't look too great. Gave half a pouch to Moo Moo and she hoovered it up!! The little she left was finished off by Abby.

I doubt it is any worse than Gourmet.

NO blooming Rhubarb & Custard jam though!!!! SERIOUSLY p!ssed off at that!! :mad5:

.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Aldi no longer stating their turkey mince is thigh - it's been a while since I got some so it looks like they have changed it. Well, the packaging anyway so it could be any part of the turkey.
> 
> Also picked up a couple of boxes of pouches - Senior ordinary as there was no fish in those and a box of gravy Premier Collection. Opened a Senior pouch - Turkey flavour: gravy quite runny, reconstructed chunks, didn't look too great. Gave half a pouch to Moo Moo and she hoovered it up!! The little she left was finished off by Abby.
> 
> ...


I shall be outside by Aldi before it opens on Saturday to see if they have that jam! Sounds scrummy


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Aldi no longer stating their turkey mince is thigh - it's been a while since I got some so it looks like they have changed it. Well, the packaging anyway so it could be any part of the turkey.
> 
> Also picked up a couple of boxes of pouches - Senior ordinary as there was no fish in those and a box of gravy Premier Collection. Opened a Senior pouch - Turkey flavour: gravy quite runny, reconstructed chunks, didn't look too great. Gave half a pouch to Moo Moo and she hoovered it up!! The little she left was finished off by Abby.
> 
> ...


My daughter text to say that she had tried it, its lovely and vegan too (shes recently turned vegan) but that they never seem to have it in but she will keep trying.

As for vitacat, I guess its not going to be the best cat food at those prices but I doubt its anywhere near the worst and yes, cats seem to LOVE it, never any waste when I have used it


----------



## Katarzyna (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,
I am new to posting anything on this forum but I sometimes read the threats, and the one about Aldi food is very interesting one.
I try to buy for my Apollo a variety of food to see what he likes the best, anything from Aldi to applewood etc.

I see the question here is whether Gourmert is better than Aldi. Let me tell you: its not! I am attaching photos of two different types of aldi select cat food versions in gravy (Apollo likes the blue and green one the most!) and as you can see, both of them have above 40% meat. Where as if you look at the picture of Gourmet, you can see that they only have 4% meat!

How much cats like the food depends a lot on the seasoning for the food they are using. Cats like salt and other spices and Gourmet is just really good in adding those, keeping the meat content to the minimum (they cannot go lower than 4% as that would be against regulations). So basically Gourmet is like MacDonalds - cats are like babies, and as you know all children will always love to go to Mac, it's like a treat for them. But it doesn't mean that it's good for them!

Aldi's food is definitely good quality looking at the content, it doesn't have too much 'shit' in it like some brands (e.g. Whiskas) does. They have different types of cat food there: normal, premium, select and others so your pussy for sure will find there something it will like.

When you transfer your cat from one type of food to another, it's good to give them some time to adjust to the new type of food. Apollo didn't really eat much of the first box of VitaCat I bought for him... I have bought it again after a month break and he loved it. I think it took him some time to adjust to the type of food that isn't as strongly flavoured as Gourmert. Also you probably know that the excess of salt is not good for cats in the same way it's not good for humans and can create health issues over a long term, so I wouldn't recommend feeding your cat Gourmet as their normal everyday food, maybe only as a treat, a tin twice a week like I do.

Please have a look at the pictures. Aldi also sells pate plates, I bought two for Apollo for the first time but he didn't eat much of the first one, he only licked it for some time (of course I separated it into small peaces but still). I will wait few days and give him the second one from the picture in few days time, but this type of food might just not be his favourite.

Also, if any of you ever cooks chicken soup, remember to give some liquid to your kitty - they love it! I have just recently discovered that 

All pictures of pouches from Aldi are in gravy as this is what Apollo prefers, I am not sure about the meat content in jelly ones but I assume its similar.

I hope it helps! I wanted to give more information about Aldi cat food so I hope this is a good threat.

I have also never tried Aldi's cat food tins (I only have one cat and he is small, eats 1 pouch and a bit a day so can would get old before he would have finished it) so I cannot give you any information on this one.

Both pouches boxes cost £1.99 in my local Aldi which turns out to be £1.68 per kg. Pate turns out to be £1.90 per kg (£0.19 per pack). This is VERY Cheap for pouches and for the meat %.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

We're extremely lucky with Tabatha. She enjoys most supermarket cat food sachets in jelly including Vitacat.

With the exception of kitten food she suddenly refused to eat, as if to say, "I'm a big girl now!" the only food she took exception to is the Morrisons flakes.

I've not tried her with food in gravy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Katarzyna said:


> am attaching photos of two different types of aldi select cat food versions in gravy (Apollo likes the blue and green one the most!) and as you can see, both of them have above 40% meat. Where as if you look at the picture of Gourmet, you can see that they only have 4% meat!


Hi & welcome - sorry but that is completely wrong

There has to be a minimum of 4% of a certain meat (eg duck) for it to be called 'duck' - it certainly doesn't mean that there's only 4% meat in it!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It just worries me that if it's 40% meat and animal derivatives but only 4% chicken (despite being called chicken), what is the other meat content? And I never like the sound of "derivatives" as I don't really know what it means. I have no problem feeling a high offal content but I just want to know what and where it's from. Not sure I like it listing sugar as an ingredient either as why would a cat need sugar and what about their teeth.

I'm no expert but I'm dubious.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> It just worries me that if it's 40% meat and animal derivatives but only 4% chicken (despite being called chicken), what is the other meat content? And I never like the sound of "derivatives" as I don't really know what it means. I have no problem feeling a high offal content but I just want to know what and where it's from. Not sure I like it listing sugar as an ingredient either as why would a cat need sugar and what about their teeth.
> 
> I'm no expert but I'm dubious.


I didn't state whether it's any good (or not!) ....... but going around saying there is only 4% meat in it (or any of the other similar foods that only list the minimum) is not true and throws a lot of people into a panic if they use that particular food.

Why they don't list it, I don't know as it will cost them customers - personally, I think it's just laziness as it saves them having to change the labels and they can chop / change what's in it (meat wise) depending on availability / cost


----------



## GemT (Aug 14, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> It just worries me that if it's 40% meat and animal derivatives but only 4% chicken (despite being called chicken), what is the other meat content? And I never like the sound of "derivatives" as I don't really know what it means. I have no problem feeling a high offal content but I just want to know what and where it's from. Not sure I like it listing sugar as an ingredient either as why would a cat need sugar and what about their teeth.
> 
> I'm no expert but I'm dubious.


You should be dubious! Meat and animal derivatives means that this could come from any part of any animal. Its what they use so they don't have to specify where its from.

I feed my cat dry food so I can't really comment much about those in gravy but here's the content of his dry chicken food: 
Fresh Chicken (25%), Chicken Meal (19%), Rice, Maize, Chicken Fat, Cellulose, Chicken Digest, Dried Egg, Fish Meal, Yeast, Salmon Oil (2%), Beet Pulp, Sodium Chloride, Prebiotic FOS (0.08%), Prebiotic MOS (0.08%), Yucca (0.008%), Marigold Extract (0.004%), Cranberry (0.004%).

Gem x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, it's not that healthy to feed a cat a dry diet. It can cause kidney problems as they aren't natural drinkers and should ideally be getting most of their moisture from their food.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GemT said:


> You should be dubious! Meat and animal derivatives means that this could come from any part of any animal. Its what they use so they don't have to specify where its from.
> 
> I feed my cat dry food so I can't really comment much about those in gravy but here's the content of his dry chicken food:
> Fresh Chicken (25%), Chicken Meal (19%), Rice, Maize, Chicken Fat, Cellulose, Chicken Digest, Dried Egg, Fish Meal, Yeast, Salmon Oil (2%), Beet Pulp, Sodium Chloride, Prebiotic FOS (0.08%), Prebiotic MOS (0.08%), Yucca (0.008%), Marigold Extract (0.004%), Cranberry (0.004%).
> ...


As far as I'm concerned any wet food is always going to be better than a completely "dry diet".
It may not be good quality wet but will be far better for a cat than dry food.

You may find these links worth a read...........http://www.littlebigcat.com/nutrition/why-dry-food-is-bad-for-cats-and-dogs/

http://catinfo.org/


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

My first point of reference is rarely the the ingredients (unless it says glucose or "various sugars"). The numbers you want are the "Analytical Constituents". They usually have a number of components: Protein, Ash, Fibre and Moisture being the typical 4 you'll see - sometimes they'll have separate mineral listings, but the previous 4 are usually the one's you'll see.

once you have them, input into this calculator - http://scheyderweb.com/cats/catfood.html - for me a cat food has to have 10% or less carbs on a dry matter basis (DMB) for it to make it into our rotation.

"Animal derivatives" isn't quite as sinister as it sounds. According to European law, 'meat and *animal derivatives*' is defined as "All the fleshy parts of slaughtered warm-blooded land animals, fresh or preserved by appropriate treatment, and all products and *derivatives* of the processing of the carcass or parts of the carcass of warm-blooded land animals".

So basically it's just a mix of all sort so meat and protein. Lots of cat foods say they contain this as it frees manufacturers to put a different mix of meat into each batch without having to change the labelling process. For most cats it really wouldn't be an issue unless you are aware that your cat is allergic to one or more forms of protein - at which point you need to be much more cautious.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So can we forget the horror stories of the past when 'animal derivatives' hid feathers, claws etc?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

SbanR said:


> So can we forget the horror stories of the past when 'animal derivatives' hid feathers, claws etc?


Cats would naturally eat those things though, rather than just muscle meat. Fur and feather especially are good non-plant fibrous things that help the gut make well-formed poos. It's certainly not a good thing when those bits of the animal are a majority of the animal protein component of food, but if they were then the nutirtional analysis @Erenya mentions would reflect that.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

So is the consensus on this that it's a decent wet food?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> So is the consensus on this that it's a decent wet food?


I don't think anyone considers it a decent quality wet food overall, rather what buffie said earlier:



buffie said:


> As far as I'm concerned any wet food is always going to be better than a completely "dry diet".
> It may not be good quality wet but will be far better for a cat than dry food.
> 
> You may find these links worth a read...........http://www.littlebigcat.com/nutrition/why-dry-food-is-bad-for-cats-and-dogs/
> ...


If you're able to buy food online Rufus, then you have a lot of choice for better quality wet food at lower costs (remember to look at £/Kg cost) than limited supermarket options. The Happy Kitty Company and Zooplus are the most recommended shops for better quality options.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

just to confirm, from the pictures on the previous page:

Vitacat pouches: 11% carbs, contains sugar
Gourmet: 16% Carbs, contains sugar
Vitapet trays: 3% carbs, contains sugar


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Torin. said:


> I don't think anyone considers it a decent quality wet food overall, rather what buffie said earlier:
> 
> If you're able to buy food online Rufus, then you have a lot of choice for better quality wet food at lower costs (remember to look at £/Kg cost) than limited supermarket options. The Happy Kitty Company and Zooplus are the most recommended shops for better quality options.


Thanks, I already use Zooplus and feed Sanabelle due to a grain allergy but am wanting to get them back onto at least 1 wet meal a day. I think I'll go back to Smilla as I know they like and eat it. Not the greatest but hey ho.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

MACs from HKC is a similar price per Kg to Smilla (but better quality due to named ingredients) if you buy the big 800g tins of it. So that could potentially be another option for you. Smilla is fairly good overall though as it has no carbs or sugar in it, despite the vaguelabelling. I usually use Smilla or MACs for wet


----------



## GemT (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks MilleD & Buffie, but at the moment, he is drinking and sometimes we wet the food.
He has regular check-ups and the Vet is happy. Hes very healthy. I will of course be keeping and eye on this and will change his food if needed.
The food I buy is a balanced complete cat food and I have consulted a nutritional expert.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Should I be concerned that I keep seeing my old threads still hanging around?

Or did I just talk a lot when I was here????    

And as for dry cat food.... rool rool rool


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

GemT said:


> Thanks MilleD & Buffie, but at the moment, he is drinking and sometimes we wet the food.
> He has regular check-ups and the Vet is happy. Hes very healthy. I will of course be keeping and eye on this and will change his food if needed.
> The food I buy is a balanced complete cat food and I have consulted a nutritional expert.


No-one concerned about the health of a cat would say that a dry food is good for them.

He may be healthy now, but you could be storing up trouble.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Torin. said:


> MACs from HKC is a similar price per Kg to Smilla (but better quality due to named ingredients) if you buy the big 800g tins of it. So that could potentially be another option for you. Smilla is fairly good overall though as it has no carbs or sugar in it, despite the vaguelabelling. I usually use Smilla or MACs for wet


A word on the MAC food.

I thought it looked great, bought some 800g cans.

All 4 cats won't go near the stuff


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GemT said:


> Thanks MilleD & Buffie, but at the moment, he is drinking and sometimes we wet the food.
> He has regular check-ups and the Vet is happy. Hes very healthy. I will of course be keeping and eye on this and will change his food if needed.
> The food I buy is a balanced complete cat food and* I have consulted a nutritional expert*.


@GemT I'm always willing to read the thoughts of all experts in any aspect of animal care and would love to read the thoughts put forward by your nutritional expert, if you could add a link that would be much appreciated.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know why but I think I have seen and bought Vitacat, but I don't shop in Aldi.

However I have bought the Lidl Coshida if anyone wants to take a look, I don't think there is any in the cupboard at the moment, it did get some interest, but only because it was new. (I do buy the packs of tins for the rescued cats I support but haven't tried any yet).
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Products.htm?articleId=1468


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Any food that lists cereals and various sugars is a no in my house.

But I see MB's point in tryng to find the best of the worst if Merson insists on having it added to decent food in order for him to even contemplate eating it.
We all want the best for our cats but no matter how much we spend on good food the cat has to actually eat it for it to be good for him/her ...
Thank you @Erenya for explaining "derivatives"- that's put my mind at ease as Phoebe's favourite recently is Leonardo ...


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

The Lidl Coshida has a *lot* of gravy in the pouch. It's almost half gravy. Significantly more gravy than the Tesco own brand pouches in gravy, which is what I've got my mice back on now after the brief Lidl experiment. Can't say about the Coshida in jelly ones though - I was going to try them next, but was put off by all the gravy!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I bought box of Lidl Coshida chunks a few months ago. Totally put off it. From memory, there was lots of jelly of a ghastly orange colour ( must have opened a sachet of chicken flavour). Gave the rest of the box away


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Gravy is popular here so it wouldn't be a problem as long as the flavour suited her, however I bought Coshida jelly foil tray ones as I could choose the flavours. She rarely eats the chunks regardless of the brand.

Am now wondering if I should get the Aldi stuff to try. Problem is I have so many boxes of different ones that I can't fit anything else into the house, and that is after giving a stack away last weekend.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I don't mind some gravy, it's more that if only half the pouch is meat then the effective cost is a lot higher, and everyone will get through more pouches, so it stops being such a cheap option.


----------



## Neil Tilley (Mar 5, 2018)

My two mixed breed brother kittens 18 months ago, were given all brands to ensure they have a mixed and varied diet. However, the backfire seems they want to choose what they want and cry when they don’t get their choice for the day. Neither touch gourmet or premiums like Sheba.

Max the smaller Persian will only eat Felix fish, light pink or light blue, which they only sell in mixed boxes. He will eat Poundland pets pantry. Whiskas will rot, won’t touch it. Won’t touch tinned food ever. Thoroughly enjoyed the whiskas soups though. Won’t eat titbits at all unless you spoon feed him, and then only meat. He would be spoon fed everything, including water if I could be bothered. A posh cat.

Thor the massive big Benegal pretty much the same as Max. But eats all Felix. Won’t touch tinned. Has to eat what I eat and off my plate or fork. Must eat whilst together. Loves bread and butter, spaghetti bolaneise, anything with Tabasco, egg, peanut butter sandwich, frankfurters, tuna in brine, but not in oil, Macdonald Piri piri wrap. However, he only wants a taste and he’s done. Just wants to take part together, what I eat. Bringer home of massive black birds, mice and large rodents. I could kill him the way he proudly gifts me whilst I might be sleeping.

Thor hardly eats 200g a day. Max eats 4 to 600g a day, but Thor is lean and massive, Max tiny fluff ball! 

I’m going to try vitacat today because I fear just giving Felix is not varied enough.


----------

